
Appcelerator Raises $15 Million, Begins to Expand HTML5 Developer Frameworks - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/11/appcelerator-raises-15-million.php
======
ewoodrich
Personally, I've never had the incentive to move to a more native framework
like Appcelerator. As a Phonegap enthusiast, I may be a tad biased. But a
common codebase is hard to pass up, and I'd rather write a plugin in Java or
Obj C++ than learn another API that is appreciably different from typical
JavaScript practices.

